# Your Most Outrageous Costume



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i would love to see your version of it. i am still laughing !


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I will for sure drop in here for maximum effect.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's a no-brainer (for us, anyway). One year (2002), we wanted to be space-aliens (Fargonauts, from the planet FarGone). What we ended up as was both hillarious and embarassing.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Found this on the internet....I wish I thought of it!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

LV Scott T said:


> Here's a no-brainer (for us, anyway). One year (2002), we wanted to be space-aliens (Fargonauts, from the planet FarGone). What we ended up as was both hillarious and embarassing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Holy crap, that is some serious outrageousness, I commend you on that one. One year one of my friends was "Lance Lightning, Gay Superhero" ....I so wish I had pics, everyone who saw him peed a little while rolling on the floor.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG.
Too funny.
LOL!!


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

OH those are soFUNNY!I would say mine was (not really mine I mase it for my hubby) was Richard Gere. Remember the whole gerbil story with him?? I took one of those fake buts hot glued an empty paper towel roll to it and bought a gerbil cat toy that was on a string. So when people asked what he was suppose to be he would pull the string, gerbil would disappear into the papertowel roll and he said "Richard Gere who else!!" He got LOTS of Laughs with that one!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahaha, that is classic pop culture, poor Richard (hmmm, why do I feel sorry for this guy?)

One of my friends is pretty much a walking cartoon, he throws his all into every costume. Here he is as "Mr Slave" from South Park, for those of you who don't know.....aw forget it, it's too hard to explain, just google it (from home)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

LV Scott T said:


> Here's a no-brainer (for us, anyway). One year (2002), we wanted to be space-aliens (Fargonauts, from the planet FarGone). What we ended up as was both hillarious and embarassing.


Lordy I hope the Netherlands is safe from attack from that sort alien haha
How long did it take to live it down? Still laughing here!

MsM


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, one year a friend dressed as a priest wearing a cassock. As an accessory there was a 10 inch long, um, appendage, that would pop up at the most inopportune times...


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

My most outrageous costume was me being a cereal killer. I was wearing a cereal box, and probably had something in my hand (maybe a spoon). I forgot.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

As I promised.........


Remember, this was ....a long time ago


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Church...thats great, I love cheech and chong.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

great pic love that really 70 ish lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

The mouse ears are really what make the costume lol


----------



## luv10-31 (Sep 4, 2008)

OH that is some FUNNY SH!T


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I was broken up with my girlfriend at the time and of course.......she shows up at the party, that was classic wierdness.
I am married to her now so I guess that just proves that old saying "be yourself"


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the funniest thread on the forum. EVER!!!!


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

My daughter in law just won costume contest as a pregnant nun, of course what helped her win is that she is eight months pregnant with our first grandson and our son went as a priest, bless his pious heart!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

When i first met my husband he and his circle of friends were all very serious, artsy goths and all of them took their fashion VERY seriously.  Vanity was his middle name. 

His birthday is OCT 29 he had a birthday party (costume of course) and he wore a "vampire" outfit -- NOT a cool cutting edge "Blade" or "Lost Boys" or "Interview with the Vampire" sort of vampire, oh no. He went to the Dollar Store and bought a vampire kit, lol. He wore a plastic cape, those ridiculous fangs and the red ribbon necklace with brooch. He even drew in a really bad widows peak and used the white crayon makeup that came with the kit.

Talk about outraged!! No one could believe it when they saw him, it was SO TACKY

Viva La Difference!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

bringjoy said:


> ... He wore a plastic cape, those ridiculous fangs and the red ribbon necklace with brooch. He even drew in a really bad widows peak and used the white crayon makeup that came with the kit.


Soooo, he went as a vampire nerd?


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

The first Halloween I was with my now wife I put on the full Satan make-up... Horns, red skin, blackened eyes, tail, etc... all under a royal blue dress with fishnet stockings. Of the 3 bars and 2 parties we attended only 3 people guessed I was the "Devil With the Blue Dress On"


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

bilbo said:


> the first halloween i was with my now wife i put on the full satan make-up... Horns, red skin, blackened eyes, tail, etc... All under a royal blue dress with fishnet stockings. Of the 3 bars and 2 parties we attended only 3 people guessed i was the "devil with the blue dress on"


got pics? :d


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

churchofsubgenius said:


> got pics? :d


Somewhere at home... I'll have to scan them to post them. I'll try to get to that soon.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

i once dressed up as a bondage fairy. i wore a really short black witch's dress, black wings, pleather hot pants, fishnets on my arms and legs, fake pointy ears all peirced up...and a whip wrapped around my body, a paddle, and handcuffs on my belt. painted my face to look very undead...it was great. probably one of the best costumes i ever made.

no pics though. i got to the bar, had 2 drinks, and couldn't remember my own name. my guess is that someone slipped something in my drink. my night started and was over in an hour.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

hippieonastick said:


> i once dressed up as a bondage fairy. i wore a really short black witch's dress, black wings, pleather hot pants, fishnets on my arms and legs, fake pointy ears all peirced up...and a whip wrapped around my body, a paddle, and handcuffs on my belt. painted my face to look very undead...it was great. probably one of the best costumes i ever made.
> 
> no pics though. i got to the bar, had 2 drinks, and couldn't remember my own name. my guess is that someone slipped something in my drink. my night started and was over in an hour.


awwww, someone has pics of that....just draw us a picture, that'll do.

That happened to a friend of mine down in Mehico, luckily her friends took care of her and didn't let the "helpfull natives" drive her home.


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

I have two tasteless costumes:

First was in 2001 when all the priest allegations were really hot in the news. I made a priest top and wore boxers with dress shoes (no pants). I got a doll from the thrift store and sewed the front of its face over the fly area of the boxers and pulled it's pants down to reveal the doll's buttocks, which i applied a certain color paint to. It was quite tasteless and i had people on the street give me a hard time about it. As foul a costume as it was, i actually met another guy who had almost the exact same costume!!!! I was going to post a pic but it's actually quite perverted and someone said their 14 year old comes on here...

By 2003 i had grown a large black curly beard and had a shaved head. I painted several large cardboard tubes red and duct taped them around my chest. I added some old circuit boards and wires for added effect. Then i put on a trenchcoat and attended the large college halloween party in Downtown kent. The kids thought it was funny, the adults did not. There were several people in a storefront rating the costumes with placards numbered 0-10. I got all 0s.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

churchofsubgenius said:


> awwww, someone has pics of that....just draw us a picture, that'll do.
> 
> That happened to a friend of mine down in Mehico, luckily her friends took care of her and didn't let the "helpfull natives" drive her home.


i'll ask around tonight and see if i can find anyone with any pics of this. i luckily was there with my husband who took me home.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ah man! i wish i had a pic...this was at a party i went to about 5 years ago....this is a funny story!

ok so this guy came to the party dressed like a giant bong. he had made the costume from construction paper. he had a giant bowl full of that green plastic easter basket grass. so later that night these two chicks wanted to take a pic with him and held lighters up to his easter basket grass and his costume caught on fire!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

runmikeyrun said:


> I have two tasteless costumes:
> 
> First was in 2001 when all the priest allegations were really hot in the news. I made a priest top and wore boxers with dress shoes (no pants). I got a doll from the thrift store and sewed the front of its face over the fly area of the boxers and pulled it's pants down to reveal the doll's buttocks, which i applied a certain color paint to. It was quite tasteless and i had people on the street give me a hard time about it. As foul a costume as it was, i actually met another guy who had almost the exact same costume!!!! I was going to post a pic but it's actually quite perverted and someone said their 14 year old comes on here...
> 
> By 2003 i had grown a large black curly beard and had a shaved head. I painted several large cardboard tubes red and duct taped them around my chest. I added some old circuit boards and wires for added effect. Then i put on a trenchcoat and attended the large college halloween party in Downtown kent. The kids thought it was funny, the adults did not. There were several people in a storefront rating the costumes with placards numbered 0-10. I got all 0s.


You got some brassy ones buddy, I wanted my wife and I to be mulsim protitutes this year (full black robes/hoods with the eye slits, her in short skirt, me in jockies and garter belt...only seen while "picking up") but she was too scared. 10 miles east of us is the largest population of Arab Americans in the U.S.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

kallie said:


> ah man! i wish i had a pic...this was at a party i went to about 5 years ago....this is a funny story!
> 
> ok so this guy came to the party dressed like a giant bong. he had made the costume from construction paper. he had a giant bowl full of that green plastic easter basket grass. so later that night these two chicks wanted to take a pic with him and held lighters up to his easter basket grass and his costume caught on fire!


Oh man that is classic, pics of that would be gold.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

kallie said:


> ah man! i wish i had a pic...this was at a party i went to about 5 years ago....this is a funny story!
> 
> ok so this guy came to the party dressed like a giant bong. he had made the costume from construction paper. he had a giant bowl full of that green plastic easter basket grass. so later that night these two chicks wanted to take a pic with him and held lighters up to his easter basket grass and his costume caught on fire!


ROFLMAO!!! That is just so appropos! ~~ Does he work for DEA now?


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

churchofsubgenius said:


> awwww, someone has pics of that....just draw us a picture, that'll do.
> 
> That happened to a friend of mine down in Mehico, luckily her friends took care of her and didn't let the "helpfull natives" drive her home.


i dug into the deapest corners of the scary basement and found these pics!!!
yaaaay! i didn't think i got to keep any in the divorce!!! lol!!




























sorry 'bout the HUGE pics... this costume was the most fun ever!!


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

churchofsubgenius said:


> You got some brassy ones buddy, I wanted my wife and I to be mulsim protitutes this year (full black robes/hoods with the eye slits, her in short skirt, me in jockies and garter belt...only seen while "picking up") but she was too scared. 10 miles east of us is the largest population of Arab Americans in the U.S.


Sounds like yer in Michigan near Dearborn eh? I live in Taylor.  So I immediately knew what you meant!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

hippieonastick said:


> i dug into the deapest corners of the scary basement and found these pics!!!
> yaaaay! i didn't think i got to keep any in the divorce!!! lol!!
> sorry 'bout the HUGE pics... this costume was the most fun ever!!


Wow! Great costume! I would hardly categorize that as "outrageous". Wear that to OUR party and you'll leave with a trophy!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

hippieonastick said:


> i dug into the deapest corners of the scary basement and found these pics!!!
> yaaaay! i didn't think i got to keep any in the divorce!!! lol!!
> 
> sorry 'bout the HUGE pics... this costume was the most fun ever!!


Yessss, You came thru...nice work, excellent costume! Man do you look like Natalie Portman.



> Sounds like yer in Michigan near Dearborn eh? I live in Taylor. So I immediately knew what you meant!


Yup, I live in Plymouth, I know Taylor pretty well though.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Wow! Great costume! I would hardly categorize that as "outrageous". Wear that to OUR party and you'll leave with a trophy!


right...outrageous maybe not to us...but to the common public...folks couldn't believe i would walk around dressed as a bondage fairy. to this day when i talk about it folks say it sound risque. my mom blushed just hearing me tell her what i was gonna wear. mostly she just wanted to know why i have a whip and handcuffs and bondage chokers and cuffs and all that stuff...hahaha!! i was surprised at the reaction i got in this costume.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

hippieonastick said:


> mostly she just wanted to know why i have a whip and handcuffs and bondage chokers and cuffs and all that stuff...hahaha!!


I was going to ask you the same question. 

Finn


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

hippieonastick said:


> right...outrageous maybe not to us...but to the common public...folks couldn't believe i would walk around dressed as a bondage fairy. to this day when i talk about it folks say it sound risque. my mom blushed just hearing me tell her what i was gonna wear. mostly she just wanted to know why i have a whip and handcuffs and bondage chokers and cuffs and all that stuff...hahaha!! i was surprised at the reaction i got in this costume.


How old were you at the time?


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> How old were you at the time?


i think it was 2001 which means i was 25.


----------

